# Deadlift on Leg Day?



## x~factor (Mar 31, 2011)

Everytime I do my deadlift, I feel it more on my hamstrings and glutes more so than my back. I've read that this is usually the areas that it targets. My question is should I include deadlift with my leg day instead of back day?

If not, should I do stiff leg deadlift on my back day since it targets my hamstring as well? I don't want to overtrain my hamstring, which is what I feel I am doing right now.

Thanks!


----------



## MDR (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing wrong with deadlifting on leg day.  Many folks do two separate days and split up squats and deads because they both take a great deal of time and effort.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 31, 2011)

I like to do deads first on back day so I'm fresh. I do stiff leg deads on leg day. Putting squat and deads in the same workout 'for me' isn't optimal. They just tax the lower back so much that I think they are better split so you get full potential outof each movement.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

I recommend splitting them up as well.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2011)

You can do them on the same day but you won't get the best out of them if you do. Another option is to alternate Squats and Deads every week in the same workout but this really need only apply to people with huge numbers for those lifts who find doing both in the same week too taxing. We're talking well over 500lbs.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm gonna split them up for now and see how it goes. Thanks! 
Starting my new routine today. 4-day split: Squat, Bench Press, Deadlift, Military Press. Plus 2 or 3 other "accessory" exercises.


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 1, 2011)

I personally like to do deadlifts & hyperextensions at the very end of my leg workout before I do calves.  You may not be as strong as you would be if you did them on their own day, but it forces you to execute proper form on this very important exercise and also not too get too cute and go overboard which could result in a painful injury.  You do not need to break the bank and go heavy on these all the time.  If the movement is done properly even with lower weight ranges, it will still give you the desired effect.


----------



## bigeddie (Apr 1, 2011)

on leg day after squat do your stiff legs go as heavy as you can with good form.On back day do rack pulls (3/4 deads) set squat rack spot bars so 45lb plates are 8" from floor so you do a 3/4 dead lift hitting from upper glutes to traps and you can go real heavy blasting your whole back and not hitting your legs .This way you crush only legs on leg day and only back on back day!


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

I do 'em on back day


----------

